# Gum



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Today is liquid day (test tomorrow Colonoscopy) can I chew peppermint gum?


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

As long as you don't swallow it, I'm sure it's fine. It's only sugar really.


----------

